# Salt dosage How much per gl



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi can anyone please tell me what's the proper dosage per gl for salt dosage for your tank?

My piranha book says one tsp per 1gl of water?
It sounds like to much to me??

Thanks


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

It depends on what you are using the salt for (i.e. dosing for nitrite poisoning takes less salt than disease dosing). If dosing for ich, I use 1 _table_spoon for every 5 gallons each day for the first week gradually raising the temp to 86 degrees. Then 25% water change, then repeat for another week, maybe two if necessary. Some people use a little less, some a little more, but somewhere around there should be fine. just make sure to pre-dissolve it and pour in slowly as to avoid burning your fish's gills with concentrated salt.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

shenlonco1 said:


> Hi can anyone please tell me what's the proper dosage per gl for salt dosage for your tank?
> 
> My piranha book says one tsp per 1gl of water?
> It sounds like to much to me??
> ...


For most parasite (External Only) eradication remedies your book is correct. However you should do the same 1 teaspoon per gallon once a day for 3 straight days. Then allow it to sit for 10 days before performing water changes. As far as a remedy for the prevention of nitrIte poisoning 1 tablespoon is good enough for 300 gallons of water.


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

1 teaspoon per gallon once a day for 3 straight days.
Why would you need to keep adding it in 3 days straight?
Don't if you put 125 teaspoons for a 125gl tank in one time don't the salt strenth stay the same?

If i added that much evry day for 3 days straight that would be375 teaspons of salt in a 125gl tank ... i am scared that would be much to much salt....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

you only put the amount of salt dosage for the amount of water you are replacing!!!! omg dude dont kill your fish man







dont just throw salt in the tank add per replacement


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

except when treating for parasites. you dose the tank (1 tsp per gallon/1tbs per 5 gallons) _each_ day for at least 3 days in a row (i dose up to a week depending on the severity of the infestation) _before_ doing any kind of water change.

and yes, that means the salt level in the tank increases every day until you are done. 1tsp per gallon is not the max amount of salt the tank can have, its the amount you dose per day. you don't have to worry about killing your fish with salt as long as you follow the guidelines, and don't add it undissolved. salt reduces stress level, it's certainly not a toxin at those levels. after treatment do a few 25-30% changes.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Excellent artcle about the use of salt.

READ ME


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

shenlonco1 said:


> 1 teaspoon per gallon once a day for 3 straight days.
> Why would you need to keep adding it in 3 days straight?
> Don't if you put 125 teaspoons for a 125gl tank in one time don't the salt strenth stay the same?
> 
> If i added that much evry day for 3 days straight that would be375 teaspons of salt in a 125gl tank ... i am scared that would be much to much salt....


To obtain a salinity level of 0.3%. It is recommended to do it over 3 days because you can shock the bio-media and kill the bacteria if done all at once.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

so how much water should you add with the salt per day? 1 gallon per day? 5 gallons per day?

for instance, i have a 55 gallon tank. what % of the water should i be replacing with the salted water every day for the 3 days?


----------



## dealtph (Jun 6, 2007)

nick007x said:


> except when treating for parasites. you dose the tank (1 tsp per gallon/1tbs per 5 gallons) _each_ day for at least 3 days in a row (i dose up to a week depending on the severity of the infestation) _before_ doing any kind of water change.
> 
> and yes, that means the salt level in the tank increases every day until you are done. 1tsp per gallon is not the max amount of salt the tank can have, its the amount you dose per day. you don't have to worry about killing your fish with salt as long as you follow the guidelines, and don't add it undissolved. salt reduces stress level, it's certainly not a toxin at those levels. after treatment do a few 25-30% changes.


Can I use this formula to get rid of planaria?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Puff said:


> except when treating for parasites. you dose the tank (1 tsp per gallon/1tbs per 5 gallons) _each_ day for at least 3 days in a row (i dose up to a week depending on the severity of the infestation) _before_ doing any kind of water change.
> 
> and yes, that means the salt level in the tank increases every day until you are done. 1tsp per gallon is not the max amount of salt the tank can have, its the amount you dose per day. you don't have to worry about killing your fish with salt as long as you follow the guidelines, and don't add it undissolved. salt reduces stress level, it's certainly not a toxin at those levels. after treatment do a few 25-30% changes.


Can I use this formula to get rid of planaria?
[/quote]

Salt has no effect on planaria.


----------

